# New Jumping Spider Species Discovered :)



## John Koerner (Jun 11, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to be a part of an expedition with Joe S. (xhexdx on this board), led by G.B. Edwards, where we were able to witness the discovery of a new jumping spider species (as yet unnamed), found only in Ocala National Forest in central Florida.

Read about it here 

Enjoy!

Jack



.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jun 11, 2011)

Good finds!  That unnamed species you discovered must have been amazing to see.  The Magnolia Green Jumping Spider is pretty unique itself.  And wow, the largest red widow any of you had ever seen.  They're my favourite latro.


----------



## jsloan (Jun 11, 2011)

John Koerner said:


> Read about it here


Nice writeup and pictures, Jack.  Thanks!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 11, 2011)

Interesting profile on the new jumper, not to mention the awesome coloration.  Reminds me of a very chunky ant mimic in a way.  Ocala NF is a fantastic place to nerd out on native fauna.  Go Gators!


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey, glad yall liked the read 

I will post more photos sometime next week, after I have the opportunity to photograph the spider again with better gear.

Cheers!

Jack


.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 11, 2011)

Sweet, that's an awesome looking jumper!


----------



## imatroll (Jun 11, 2011)

I loved reading about your trip, and the photos of the new spider were incredible, regardless of the quality.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 11, 2011)

We had a great time.  It was pretty hot, but the clouds kept the sun at bay for the majority of the time we were out.

The part I enjoyed most was when I got home; stripping down and checking every nook and cranny for ticks. 

Oh, and there's that fantastic _L. bishopi_ I managed to find.  Can't wait for her to drop a sac!

Can't wait to go out again!  Whipscorpions next time!


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 11, 2011)

very nice finds, guys. that jumper's iridescent sheen makes it look totally unreal.

nice bishopi too.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 11, 2011)

Very cool!Bet you guys had a blast!Thanks for posting the link 
-Chris


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 11, 2011)

Thats awesome.
Thanks for posting this


----------



## jsloan (Jun 11, 2011)

@Jack:  You should post your blog link in the arachnology forum at BugGuide.  I think a lot of people there would like to read your account and see the photos:

http://bugguide.net/forum/18

Looking forward to your macro pictures.


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad folks are able to share in the excitement 

I will be away for the rest of the weekend, but  will post some more photos of some of the other spiders we captured ... and then post updated (and hopefully better) photos of the new species by mid-week next week.

I also just took a HD-Video clip of a Magnolia Green Jumper that some might find enjoyable.

Cheers to all & have a great weekend!

Jack


.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 11, 2011)

:clap:wow, that is 1 beautiful jumper!,and nice widow too. just think....who knows what underscovered inverts are out there,waiting to be found. amazing.


----------



## super-pede (Jun 11, 2011)

I sure do miss florida. those are all some beautiful species.


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 13, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> We had a great time.  It was pretty hot, but the clouds kept the sun at bay for the majority of the time we were out.
> The part I enjoyed most was when I got home; stripping down and checking every nook and cranny for ticks.
> Oh, and there's that fantastic _L. bishopi_ I managed to find.  Can't wait for her to drop a sac!
> Can't wait to go out again!  Whipscorpions next time!




It _was_ a great time, that's for sure ... but I left out the part about our "Keystone Cops" episode 

Would love to go out again, and would love to get some whipscorpions (as well as my own Red Widow!) next time:clap:

Jack

And feel lucky that you only had to pull-out one tick ... I had 3 :evil:


.

---------- Post added at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 AM ----------




beetleman said:


> :clap:wow, that is 1 beautiful jumper!,and nice widow too. just think....who knows what underscovered inverts are out there,waiting to be found. amazing.



True!

There is no telling how many other species are out there!

---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 AM ----------




jsloan said:


> @Jack:  You should post your blog link in the arachnology forum at BugGuide.  I think a lot of people there would like to read your account and see the photos:
> 
> http://bugguide.net/forum/18
> 
> Looking forward to your macro pictures.




Thank you, I will try to contribute this exciting informatation to other sites also, as time permits. Good idea!


.

---------- Post added at 07:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------




super-pede said:


> I sure do miss florida. those are all some beautiful species.



Florida is an awesome state to live in for nature-lovers, that is for sure

I will be posting some of the other species we found soon ...

.

---------- Post added at 08:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 AM ----------

Among the other species we found, aside from this exciting new Jumper, were the following species:







*Twig Crab Spider* (_Timarus rubrocinctus_) - Female







*Brown Lynx Spider* (_Oxyopes scalaris_) - Female







*Magnolia Green Jumping Spider* (_Lyssomanes viridis_) - Male







*Magnolia Green Jumping Spider* (_Lyssomanes viridis_) - Female







*Woodland Jumping Spider* (_Thiodina sylvana_) - Male







*Woodland Jumping Spider* (_Thiodina sylvana_) - Female​

Hope you enjoy the photos ... and there will be more 

Jack




.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jun 13, 2011)

The pictures are gorgeous poster quality.  Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 13, 2011)

Great shots, Jack!  You weren't kidding about the L. viridis chelicerae!


----------



## Moltar (Jun 13, 2011)

Great stuff guys. How awesome was that? Congrats all around on the new species.

That male L. viridis is nothing short of incredible. It doesn't look like an alien, it looks like _alien art._


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 13, 2011)

cyanocean said:


> The pictures are gorgeous poster quality.  Thanks for sharing those.


Thank you very much 

I actually can do better than "poster" quality, and I have a fine art printer that allows me to do museum-quality prints.

Will update this information is anyone's interested ...

Jack


.

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




xhexdx said:


> Great shots, Jack!  You weren't kidding about the L. viridis chelicerae!



Thanks Joe!

Amazing up-close aren't they? 



.

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




Moltar said:


> Great stuff guys. How awesome was that? Congrats all around on the new species.
> That male L. viridis is nothing short of incredible. It doesn't look like an alien, it looks like _alien art._



It was fun (and very informative) to be a participant, that's for sure 

That is a great description of the _L. viridis_---alien _art_

Here is another species Dr. Edwards found and let me borrow:






_*Synema viridans*_​

Cheers!



.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 13, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to bring a Synema viridans home with me - fun little spider.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 13, 2011)

John Koerner said:


> *Woodland Jumping Spider* (_Thiodina sylvana_) - Male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, amazing pictures! What setup are you using for these beauties?


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 14, 2011)

Crysta said:


> Wow, amazing pictures! What setup are you using for these beauties?


Thank you very much Crysta 

Regarding your question, for the shots you highlighted I used a Canon EOS 7D DSLR Camera and a Canon EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens.

For the shots I took of the subject spider (the newly-discovered jumper), I used the same camera (the 7D) with a Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L Telephoto Lens. The 24-70 is a great lens for general photography, which is why I took it to document our trip, but it cannot "fill the frame" with such a tiny spider ... the spider was just a speck on the shot, so I cropped it around just the spider only, and blew-up the image so yall could see it, but the quality was nothing like what a true macro lens can achieve.

I will be going to Dr. Edwards' office later today to photograph the new species again, this time with my 180mm Macro Lens, and I hope to give much clearer results this time.

If you're interested in learning more about cameras and photography, and what camera system might best suit your needs, I have a blog post on this subject as well that you might find useful. It is a rather long article, but if you're new to photography it will give you a critical overview that will save you a lot of time and money in the long run, before you invest.

Cheers!

Jack


----------



## PitViper (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow all amazing pics, the new jumper looks so nice, thanks for posting


----------



## jessica2n2 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gorgeous photos! Loved the jumper


----------



## terancheped42 (Jun 15, 2011)

thats amazing :drool: :clap: i wish i could go do stuff like that


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello again!

I was able to go to Dr. Edwards' office yesterday and photograph the new jumper, so here are a couple of updated photographs of this exciting new species, that (for now) we will call the *Ocala Jumping Spider*:







Ocala Jumping Spider - Male






Ocala Jumping Spider - Female​

I was also able to photograph quite a few other species, so if you'd like to check out the full report on the visit, click on my Blog Post ...

You can subscribe too, if you'd like, to keep up with further expeditions 

Cheers!

Jack




.


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 16, 2011)

I have been made aware that there is a problem people who have tried to register with my blog, where they're getting an "error" message.

I tried re-installing the "Subscribe Widget" that accompanies my Word Press program and it still shows "error" ... and there is even a notification of potential problems ... so I just deleted the whole thing 

If anyone would like to subscribe, just send me your email address, with a request (and list the name you wish to be known as), and I will put you in manually. My email is administrator@johnkoerner.org

Thank you and I apologize if anyone was inconvenienced.

Jack


.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 16, 2011)

John Koerner said:


> Ocala Jumping Spider - Male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pictures, Jack.  Those spiders are beautiful!

--Joe


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jun 16, 2011)

Very cool!

Great work, Joe and Jack!


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 16, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Great pictures, Jack.  Those spiders are beautiful!
> --Joe



Thank you Joe and yes they are 

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------




KoriTamashii said:


> Very cool!
> Great work, Joe and Jack!



Thank you Kori--it was a memorable experience, that's for sure 

Jack


.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 19, 2011)

John Koerner said:


> Thank you very much Crysta
> 
> Regarding your question, for the shots you highlighted I used a Canon EOS 7D DSLR Camera and a Canon EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! If I had 1500$ to spend, I would, but im paying for school at the moment! I love the effect your getting out of the lens though  for the crab spider what flash setup did you use? macro ring flash or something similar?  

I use natural light only for my stuff lol but my camera is pretty cheap as well (Canon powershot g10) if you'd like to look at some of my bugs check out this: http://crysta-perak.daportfolio.com/

Can't wait to see more photos from you


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 20, 2011)

Crysta said:


> Thanks for the info! If I had 1500$ to spend, I would, but im paying for school at the moment!


You're welcome & understood.






Crysta said:


> I love the effect your getting out of the lens though  for the crab spider what flash setup did you use? macro ring flash or something similar?


Thank you. I am not sure which crab spider you're referring to, but I used natural light on the _Synema_ and (yes) a Ringlight on the _Tmarus_. The natural light was a bit harsh (mid-day) on the Synema. By contrast, the natural light on the female Woodland Jumper was perfecto.






Crysta said:


> I use natural light only for my stuff lol but my camera is pretty cheap as well (Canon powershot g10) if you'd like to look at some of my bugs check out this: http://crysta-perak.daportfolio.com/
> Can't wait to see more photos from you


Nice and thank you again.

When the natural light is right (early morning) there is nothing that can compare. Mid-day light is nasty--as is an over-blown flash. When I use my 180mm I always try to get natural light, but the length of the lens allows for it.

However, with the Canon MP-E65 f/2.8 1x-5x Macro Photo, it is almost impossible to use natural light at higher magnifications, simply because you have to get too close to your subject. In this case, a Ringlight Flash is invariably a necessity.

Hope this clarifies and thanks again 

Jack



.


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 23, 2011)

I was able to go back there and secure a sub-adult male of the new species of jumper for myself ... and got some better photos of it:





















This is a VERY small spider and would fit on your pinky-fingernail ... with room left over ... and it is very fast also, so they are tough to nail cleanly, but this was the best I could do from a few different angles 

I will photograph him again when he matures.

Enjoy!

Jack



.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jun 30, 2011)

Peeved I wasn't invited to this...in ky own home town. Im always out there. Is it possible it may be a sexual dimorph(yadayada) of a named sp.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 30, 2011)

Kris-wIth-a-K said:


> Peeved I wasn't invited to this...in ky own home town. Im always out there. Is it possible it may be a sexual dimorph(yadayada) of a named sp.


Wouldn't be sexual dimorphism since male and female of this species were collected.



John Koerner said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I was able to go to Dr. Edwards' office yesterday and photograph the new jumper, so here are a couple of updated photographs of this exciting new species, that (for now) we will call the *Ocala Jumping Spider*:
> 
> ...


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 30, 2011)

Kris-wIth-a-K said:


> Peeved I wasn't invited to this...in ky own home town. Im always out there.


Forgive me, but I have no idea what you just tried to say here 






Kris-wIth-a-K said:


> Is it possible it may be a sexual dimorph(yadayada) of a named sp.


I am sure Dr. Edwards has a handle on what he's doing 

These spiders have been examined under a microscope, and (as Joe said) a male and female of the species were collected.

It is indeed a new, previously-undescribed species,

Jack




.


----------

